# How Would You Bill This ???



## julieclifton2011 (Oct 7, 2011)

Doctor #1 is a Derma/MOHS SX and he is going to remove the lesion and perforrm MOHS SX.
He will bill  CPT 99243 and CPT 17311

Doctor #2 is a Plastic SX and he is going to come behind an do the Complex Repair
He will bill CPT 13132

Here is my question:

They are both in the same practice and have the same Tax ID# and have their own NPI#.
How would this be billed?  
All under one doctor and let them deal with the money on the back end?
Do I bill on two seperate claims under each seperate NPI#?

Any help would be much appreicated!
The insurance is a medical assistance MCO.

Thanks so much


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 11, 2011)

*Two distinct specialties*

They have two distinct specialties (Dermatology and Plastic Surgery), so you would code out each surgeon's op note independently. 

NOTE ... if only ONE of them is going to do follow-up post-op care, then use the -54 modifier (surgery only) for the physician who is NOT doing the post op care. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## julieclifton2011 (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes it does!

Thanks so very much


----------

